# Fluval flora/ebi show off



## default (May 28, 2011)

I've seen other sites do mass postings of similar tank shots. And realized that a lot of people probably picked up a flora from that sale these pet stores just had.

To the point, perhaps we could make this a fluval ebi/flora setup thread. So everyone can share what they've done with theirs.
Just post pictures and specs.

Who knows might give other member some inspiration.

Let me know what you guys think (hopefully there's enough people with these tanks)


----------

